# Misery Whip



## GASoline71 (Dec 3, 2010)

So I found this 6 footer today. Got a hell of a deal on it. It's super sharp and well oiled. The wood it's tied to was made to hold the saw for storage to protect the cutters.







Anybody else have any of these? Or maybe some old fallin' axes? I've got 3 old fallin' axes as well.

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats neat Gary, a friend of mine has a single handled saw. He says it was designed for hardwood. . .

There is a guy here in town that has a few for sale,(he owns a trading post)
but he wants wayyyyyy too much..

how bout some close ups?


----------



## joesawer (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought on similar to that years ago in like new unused condition at a flea market for $15. It had never even been sharpened and set. I hung it up at my dads sawmill in Alabama and it has been hanging there rusting ever since.


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 3, 2010)

i got a 7footer that i cleaned up i will try to snap some pics


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a 6ft double and a double bitted ax that my grandpa used for logging he died of black lung at the age 85 and that was 20 yrs ago. id say he fell some very big eastern hard woods back in those days. we whine about wanting faster and lighter saws and they used hand tools.lol


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

I have one; 2 meters long. used it two years ago. we call it "the beast"
fun for a while but it knows how to wear you out.


----------



## willbarryrec (Dec 3, 2010)

056 kid said:


> There is a guy here in town that has a few for sale,(he owns a trading post)
> but he wants wayyyyyy too much..



That seems to be going around...I would love to have one of those saws but everyone seems to think they are made of sold gold.


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

actually mine is very old and in a perfect condition, sharpened once or twice and the metal is like I haven`t seen today. very strong.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2010)

I'v shopped at the Packwood fleece market for one. The price is $75 to $100 always and they usually don't have handles. Since I don't know what to look for, I go away empty handed. 

I have this stupid idea of finding another not too smart person and roaming around in the wilderness cutting out trails. But my friends are smarter than me. 

I don't know how to sharpen them either. When they are sharp, they work well.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 3, 2010)

I have two saws plus these.
Bob


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

the ones at the bottom are for hammering the scythe ?


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 3, 2010)

The Count said:


> the ones at the bottom are for hammering the scythe ?


Whats 'scythe?'
Pretty sure the stuff is all for setting the teeth .
Maybe we have so one on here who knows more.
Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> I'v shopped at the Packwood fleece market for one. The price is $75 to $100 always and they usually don't have handles. Since I don't know what to look for, I go away empty handed.
> 
> I have this stupid idea of finding another not too smart person and roaming around in the wilderness cutting out trails. But my friends are smarter than me.
> 
> I don't know how to sharpen them either. When they are sharp, they work well.



Could of got that set at packwood for a little over the price of the single ones. Yup people have really jacked up the price on those.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 3, 2010)

This was in an antique store. A buddy of mine was lookin' for something for his wife and he saw this saw on the wall. He called me up and told me about it. I was there in a flash. 

The kid wanted some more pics... so here they are. One of a handle, and a couple of the teeth. They are sharp as is. If they were filed they'd be REALLY sharp... 
















My Dad has two 6 footers and one 8 footer. All have handles in good shape. Pretty cool stuff.

Gary


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 3, 2010)

So when you gonna put it in some wood, bet it would polish up in no time.


----------



## belgian (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a few of those to decorate my saw storage. I don't intend to cut with them though...


----------



## demographic (Dec 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> I don't know how to sharpen them either. When they are sharp, they work well.



Downloadable Crosscut saw manual any use to you?
HERE


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 3, 2010)

*Had Mine Out*

At the PNW GTG......But it got more looks than action!.....








Kinda went the way of the climbing tree!........
One of those things Nice To Have but Hell To Use..........Bob


----------



## parttime (Dec 3, 2010)

here's my collection, the smaller one on the bottom was bought by my uncle in 1932 to cut firewood for the cook stove.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 3, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Whats 'scythe?'
> Pretty sure the stuff is all for setting the teeth .
> Maybe we have so one on here who knows more.
> Bob



I don't make any claims on being an expert, but if I had to guess I'd say the two on the top are jointers or strippers (both terms refer to the same tool)and the ones on the bottom are spiders. The former are used in conjunction with a flat file to even out the heights of the teeth on an unevenly worn saw before sharpening. The latter are used on worksaws to roughly gauge the set of the teeth -approx. 0.012"-0.015" for hardwoods and 0.020" in softwoods. In the case of a racing saw one would use a micrometer to set the teeth as they are more accurate.

This is a great thread. Those who posted pics. have some really nice saws. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 3, 2010)

LumberjkChamp said:


> I don't make any claims on being an expert, but if I had to guess I'd say the two on the top are jointers or strippers (both terms refer to the same tool)and the ones on the bottom are spiders. The former are used in conjunction with a flat file to even out the heights of the teeth on an unevenly worn saw before sharpening. The latter are used on worksaws to roughly gauge the set of the teeth -approx. 0.012"-0.015" for hardwoods and 0.020" in softwoods. In the case of a racing saw one would use a micrometer to set the teeth as they are more accurate.
> 
> This is a great thread. Those who posted pics. have some really nice saws. Thank you for sharing them.



Thanks for the info, the father in law passed those on to me,, he did show me how they worked,, but that was 20 years ago, he also left me a saw that is near new it has 'SIMONDS' or 'SIMONS' etched into the steel. I forgot where I put my saw for pictures.:help:


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2010)

I think Simonds is a good brand. I actually did the saw race thing once. We practiced with a dull saw, then picked up a sharpened one on the way to Canada, then used it. What a difference! We finished in the middle of the pack. 

I have seen that download. I'm also wondering if the Backcountry Horsemen have somebody. Each Spring, they have a gathering here.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 3, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Thanks for the info, the father in law passed those on to me,, he did show me how they worked,, but that was 20 years ago, he also left me a saw that is near new it has 'SIMONDS' or 'SIMONS' etched into the steel. I forgot where I put my saw for pictures.:help:



I'm not familiar with that brand. It is pretty easy to sharpen a crosscut. There are some minor details involved but it is mostly just time consuming and repetitive.

Pics. of your saw would also be a nice -when you find it.


----------



## AT sawyer (Dec 4, 2010)

*Crosscut saw sharpening*

Here's one way on doing it, thought this vid doesn't cover the finer points of saw tuning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrYsFlx3OSY


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 5, 2010)

Got one or two down in the shed. I have a handle shortage if I remember right though.

If I don't forget, I'll dig em out and snap some pics later today.

I remember when I was a youngster, probably early 80's, Dad and a couple uncles took down a monster tree (likely a cottonwood) that had been hit by lightning with one. It was probably 5' DBH, Dad had chainsaws big enough for anything up to 40" or so. They were working for sure with the 2 man hand saw.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2010)

A guy I did some mining for has a few of those crosscut saws, new and in the cardboard they came in.
Should I try to get my hands on them and are they worthy anything?
John


----------



## AT sawyer (Dec 5, 2010)

*New old stock*

If the blade isn't rusty and the maker's etching is easily readable, you might get upwards of 200.00 on Ebay. If rusty, pitted, and bent with a few broken teeth, then more like 25.00:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...hQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2010)

AT sawyer said:


> If the blade isn't rusty and the maker's etching is easily readable, you might get upwards of 200.00 on Ebay. If rusty, pitted, and bent with a few broken teeth, then more like 25.00:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...hQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123



Thanks for the link. Here's a completed auction for a whole collection. Note there was only one bidder.
John

http://cgi.ebay.com/Collection-Cros...aultDomain_0&hash=item3362dc3579#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's one I found down in the shed. I know there's at least one more there somewhere, because I remember one that's missing one handle.

The side shown has only light rust, the other side was against the back wall and has more rust with some pitting. I couldn't find any mfg stamp, probably under the rust somewhere. Doesn't much matter, I have no plans to sell it.

I'll probably clean it up a bit with a wire brush, maybe file it a bit although it's not bad right now, and take it to the next gtg. Might win a race against one of Mark H's big Macs if he's gotta restart it warm lol... Other than that, I think it's going on the wall above the workbench when I get my little saw shop done in the basement.

I had to include a little "before and after" into the shot:







Gratuitous shot of the woodpile inspector:


----------



## ray benson (Dec 5, 2010)

New old stock vintage saws. Not sure how long ago this was posted on the website.
http://www.crosscutsaw.com/vintage.html


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2010)

these worth anything? guy wants 100.00 for all obo.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a six footer and a one man with the handle on top. I also found a good sized chunk of one in the woods a few years back. That and some horse calks. I'l see if i can remember to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I found my saws.
Here is all three saw and a best I can do picture of the engraving.
I have a bunch of handles somewhere amongst the black widows in my shop!!!


----------



## AT sawyer (Dec 14, 2010)

That Simonds feller at the bottom is a worthy saw. The other two are past their prime.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Dec 19, 2010)

I use a six foot two man bucking saw at the national forest where I volunteer. I also use it to teach Scouts how to do non power tool trail maintenance at the camp.
A friend of mine sharpens it for me whenever I need it.
These saws are alive and well in our wilderness areas out here.


----------

